
Revealing the content of the address bar in IE - nwrk
http://www.brokenbrowser.com/revealing-the-content-of-the-address-bar-ie/
======
vortico
Wow, this is pretty significant. Does it work on all recent versions of IE?

------
dang
Url changed from [https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/09/bug-i...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/09/bug-in-fully-patched-internet-explorer-leaks-text-in-
address-bar/), which points to this.

------
kevcampb
"Turn off suggestions (stop sending keystrokes to Bing)"

It's right there under where you were typing

Nothing to see here folks

~~~
vortico
That's not the security vulnerability this article is talking about. The pages
in iframes get live access of the URL in the address bar at all times, which
can effectively send your search queries to _whoever_ even with search
suggestions disabled.

~~~
larkeith
Correction: Pages in <object> tags, not iframes

